# this may sound dumb, but...



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a teal 200sx, and am getting started on buying parts, and was going to buy green neons, and then detail the engine with red/silver...does anyone think this will clash, need some opinions...im not too sure about the green and teal. Im also not too sure about the reed and teal, maybe a little bit too holiday..thanks, sorry if this is dumb, but its kind of important to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

wait maybe this should be in custom/mods section...sorry


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, this should be in cosmetics, and by the way, do u REALLY want to have christmas colors on your car?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

do intake first or something performance related first


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I say go all green, thats what I have been and will continue doing. Custom green interior, green neons, green seat covers, etc..


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

teal ? green? silver? red?
Thats alot of colors, usually cars in shows have two tone colors.. 
red/silver sounds good..
but more than two colors makes it a rainbow.. lol
if i ts gonna be green, i've seen some nice green/yellow mixes
just my opinion

edwin


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you should be fine.

those are almost my colors. I have different stuff going on all around, LOL.

I have Teal body with white wheels and wipers (exterior)
my interior is grey and silver with blue neons.
my engine bay is red.

I have pics at http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/current.html


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

You want to treat your car like you would your own clothes. You have to cooooordinate.........lol

Seriously some really good cars and money have been wasted away on just poor taste. Im going with the White on Black theme on my exterior. Im then using red to help bring a little color into things like my Engine and etc.....

Keeep it simple and U cant go wrong....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

MP2050 said:


> *...Seriously some really good cars and money have been wasted away on just poor taste...*


I agree with MP, try and stick with a couple of colors, I personally will be going white and red.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah, two tone sounds good. maybe 3 colours, like what im planning on: cars colour is silver, so interior which is like drak grey/almost black accented with flex metal trim and hand brake.carpeting grey with metal plates screwed into them(back and front) with a purple dome light and purple neon tubes(all this inside)
outside, all lights one coulour(white)
dont do something like getting a red bulb for side markers and then getting blue washer leds, for example.personally im going for all white lights. engine bay should compliment interior too, i think.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have the same color car, engine accents are green and neon and indiglo lighting is blue and it looks pretty good  

according to the color wheel (sorry I work in the fashion industry) 
here are a few color ways that mesh well 

Green/teal with Blue
Green/Teal with yellow
Green/teal with white


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

thanks a lot, especially the color wheel thing, thats a good idea! and to nismo princess, do u have a teal car, with green neons? bc that really sounds like it would clash, but maybe if someone had pictures of a car in the dark with green neons, that might help. hmm teal with green???


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's always good to pick a color scheme and try to stick with it throughout the car. For instance, I picked silver, black, and red. However, I kinda screwed up and picked a CD player that has green and blue illumination  ...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am going with white on the outside and blue and black interior.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Teal and White, BABY!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I have red (ruby pearl) exterior and a grey interior.
Neons insid are blue with reverse EL (set at blue) and blue HVAC EL. My wiper signalls are blue too. Engien bay is blue painted pieces, with a red/blue shift colorchange valve cover.

Seth


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

what color is your car... if its green.. i say go green/silver trim.. with green... if red.. go red/silver.. if blue.. go blue/silver.. etc etc..


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Colors*

You want to treat your car like you would your own clothes. You have to cooooordinate.........lol

You do?!?!?!?! oops

I think that teal and silver would look sweet. They also have teal colored neon that would look really good.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Im actually doing my car in green and silver, it looks nice so far, rims are silver, and so is sidemarkers, and i think silver and teal compliment each other real well,, and not real flashy like yellow..


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

nissan200sxgtr...i have a teal car, actually vivid teal i believe, so i dont think teal neons wouldnt work...?hmm so blue or green


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

cuddy8616 said:


> *thanks a lot, especially the color wheel thing, thats a good idea! and to nismo princess, do u have a teal car, with green neons? bc that really sounds like it would clash, but maybe if someone had pictures of a car in the dark with green neons, that might help. hmm teal with green??? *


no it doesn't clash 
here's a pic can't really see the car color but it all blends


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

All of those colors are tacky as hell! If you are going to do serious show, don't go with those colors. I think you should first start out with simple engine mods (intake, headers, caps etc.) Then you should maybe.....maybe add a kit, if not add 2" lowering springs. Then you should get rid of those wack colors, and re-paint the car (if you want to do serious show), if not just stick with the colors you have now, and work with it.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

//ignores nismo freak//

I have Silver Mint as my paint, any suggestions for rims? and should I go chrome or gunmetal on halos/altezzas. I was considering gunmetal altezzas with the SE-L trunk piece. 

By the way i peeled the grey/brown crap off. I will post pics once I get it developed. (Yes, I have ghetto old skewl camera)

Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, I got that door bumpers off too. Alot of the people here don't have very good opinions on the halos and altezzas. b/c of your color, go with the chrome. The gunmetal aren't the best color anyway, looks like a bad shade of chrome. The Black Halos are nice with most colors but I don't like them w/o the stealth corners. GET BOTH THE TRUNK PIECE AND THE SE-L LIGHTS.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i have the halos and i love them, i think they are better than the projectors IMO.........my car is silver and i have blue neons all inside my car...my interior is silver and black, matches excellently but having blue lights is illegal


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> Im going with the White on Black theme on my exterior. Im then using red to help bring a little color into things like my Engine and etc.....


Yeh so am i black and white match perfect for the exterior espcially if you had a white car like you and I (or black)


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *I am going with white on the outside and blue and black interior. *


Me too! I think it'll be nice. I'd like to replace the boring grey (and, I might add, dirty/disgusting) carpeting with black carpet, blue floor mats, blue trim around the stock dash, with metal accents (instrument panel bezel). New shift knob, boot, emergency brake handle, and I've already starting painting with metallic blue for some trim. Oh, and aluminum/metal pedals.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

teal and white.....or teal and black.....oooohhhhhhhh......


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

yeah...white and teal sounds the best to me too


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *yeah...white and teal sounds the best to me too *


 YAY!!! :hal:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^
nice...


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

not to hijack or anything, i've always wanted to keep my color scheme red, white, on a black car. i've had one freind who thought this would look tacky, so i have yet to do anything... what do you guys think?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

thats what i wantedtogo with until i got the ractive carbon look intake on my car...so the rear car is red and white due to the ....team decal, tails and reverse lights....


----------

